# Sound off if you can count the times you plowed



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

How many of you can count the times you plowed this winter on one hand My # is 3
Thank goodness we were and still are busy enough not to rely on plowing snow for a
source of income. Part 2: do you plan on staying in this buiss. for the 2012 - 2013 season


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i've been out over 30 times so far this season and its not over! i'm sick of the snow lol


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

6 times and that was to many for me!


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

4 times here.Topsoil season now.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

between 6 and 8... Some of the light snows were milked (they had to be scraped) others 2" or more.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

1. 6-10 plows 30-35 salts. 2. Nope, one year with low plow events, thats it. selling 20 plow/salt trucks, 2 loaders, 5 skidsteers, 4 cube vans.


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

5 or 8 times here. hell yea im staying in the game. all 4 of my trucks and skidsteer are all paid for. i made a little over 15 grand, all profit. great year!


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I can't count to 0... But i will still be in it next year.. A few salt events was the extent of my winter this year. Heck i had my daughter in her baby pool yesterday


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

I believe 6 times we went out. Hopefully this season discouraged the "beer money" plowers and they'll get out of it and leave more work for us.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

9 times and I will still be around next year.


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

Lawn Enforcer;1470593 said:


> I believe 6 times we went out. Hopefully this season discouraged the "beer money" plowers and they'll get out of it and leave more work for us.


it wont, they didnt lose any accounts because it didnt press them to get things done beyond thier level of skill. they will be back next year. about the only people that will be out of the game are people doing it for a side job that bought a bunch of new stuff. they will sell it to pay for it.


----------



## Boomer123 (Dec 18, 2011)

Four .....


----------



## yard5864 (Nov 8, 2007)

Only dropped the blade 4 times - This season is over, it was in the 80's here last week.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Seven plowable events here, buying more equipment for next year (loader time) almost bought one last fall kinda glad I didn't


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Lets see, 1 on Jan 21st and......Yup, 1 this season.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I will be raising my prices again for sure next season. People will be talking all summer on how we'll pay for next year. So I better take their money so they will have peace of mine.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Fifteen....


----------



## JD Crawlers (Nov 15, 2011)

Plowed 3 times. Didnt even put the chains on the tractor until February. This was the last year for me. Selling the tractor/equipment and gave the customers/business to my brother. 

Andrew


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

trqjnky;1470610 said:


> it wont, they didnt lose any accounts because it didnt press them to get things done beyond thier level of skill. they will be back next year. about the only people that will be out of the game are people doing it for a side job that bought a bunch of new stuff. they will sell it to pay for it.


That didn't seem to be the case by me. Many guys started to completely forget about snow and went on fishing trips and such and their accounts were not serviced when I was driving home after I finished mine. Especially bad when we had those heavy wet snows we had this year.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

1 and im in it for the long haul


----------

